# Honda HS80 Auger not turning



## Booty (Sep 8, 2015)

my Honda HS 80 Snowblower starts and drives fine, auger not turning. Front auger is good, pins good in the front All belts are good. The shaft behind the impeller turns freely...? It's like something has come apart or broke? I can spin the shaft back there by hand. Hopefully it's not a big job to fix.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm, maybe the impeller bolts broke?

Hard to tell from your description, but you say the auger isn't turning in your title and then say the front auger is turning in your message. You also state that the shaft isn't turning. Those details are confusing because, technically that should be impossible.

It sounds like we have a terminology issue here. The impeller is the fan blade in the back that throws the snow out of the chute. The augers are the large screws up front that push the snow to the impeller.

The way most snow blowers work is the engine turns, that turns a belt, that belt turns the impeller shaft, the impeller shaft has the impeller fastened to it and also goes into the front gear box. The front gear box has gears that also turn the auger shaft. Because of that reason is should be impossible for the front augers to be turning, but not the shaft that turns them.

If you stick something through the front bucket or down the chute does the impeller fan blade spin on the shaft without causing that impeller shaft to spin as well? If that is your problem Honda uses 2 bolts to connect the 2 pieces. Most other manufacturers use 2 roll pins or a D shape to lock them together.

EDIT:
OK, I think I miss read something. Looks like you simply said the auger shear bolts up front are good and not broken. Are you sure the belt is good? Does the impeller turn, but not the augers? If your impeller and input shaft are turning, but the augers are not there is something wrong in your gearbox. If neither are turning then the belt is likely the issue.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you talking the shaft #11 from the impeller fan to the gear box you can spin? If you spin it does #10 spin also? If #10 and #11 spin together by hand, but the augers do not you likely broke #12 gear or it stripped out the inside teeth. Looks like there is a spline cut into the auger shaft #1 and corresponding teeth on the ID of the gear #12. That's bad news because those parts are hard to come by now, and were never cheap. If you can spin #11 and #10 does NOT spin, that's good news as you likely only broke the bolt holding it on the shaft #13.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like jtclays found a nice diagram for you. That should help. You and us if you can tell us exactly what is going on.

So to racap: Engine turns belt, belt turns a pulley,
pulley turns #11,
#10 is attached to #11,
#11 turns #12,
#12 turns/attached to #1
augers are attached to #1


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You can look up other parts here on http://www.boats.net/
Scroll down on left under the parts icon(blue engine picture)and select Honda.
Then scroll to Honda snowblower parts, then select all years and select your machine from there. As you can see, most parts are NLA, but they still list most of the part numbers and original prices. That part number can help you locate used ones or new old stock still available through google searching. Lets hope it's a broken , lucky#13:wavetowel2:
You can try this site also, http://planopower.com/
Select on the left the last choice, snowblower parts. They have a nice breakdown on years and serial numbers too. Like the site says, they're in Texas, but they have snowblower parts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Booty :welcome:

There is an auger in the front and an impeller behind it that throws snow.

From your description you seem to indicate the auger (9Fig 8) isn't turning but it's "good". That's a bit confusing.
The engine runs, does the impeller (Fig 10) spin ??
Does the auger spin ??
Does the shaft between the auger and the impeller spin ??


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sounds like the gearbox is messed up


----------

